# Ich habe einen Zweifel



## Glockenblume

Guten Tag allerseits!

Zahlreiche Foristen, die Deutsch nicht zur Muttersprache haben, schreiben in der Einleitung ihres Posts:
"Ich habe einen Zweifel: [...]"
Ich selbst würde in diesem Fall schreiben:
"Ich bin mir unsicher: [...]"

Meine Frage:
Ist das nur mein persönlicher Stil oder ist es tatsächlich weniger idiomatisch, zu schreiben: "Ich habe einen Zweifel: [...]"?

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten
Glockenblume


----------



## perpend

Ich würde "Ich haben einen Zweifel" als falsch auffassen. Ich würde aber durchaus schreiben:

A) Ich zweifele (zweifle) daran, ob ...
B) Ich habe Zweifel, ob ...

Just to give the *non-native* point of view!


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Perpend liegt ziemlich richtig.
Ich würde niemals _"ich habe einen Zweifel__" _benutzen. Zwar ist die Bedeutung dessen, was man damit sagen möchte klar, es klingt aber nicht idiomatisch.
Außerdem impliziert _"einen Zweifel"_, dass _"Zweifel" _zählbar sei.
"ein(en) Zweifel"
"zwei Zweifel"   

Zusätzlich zu Perpends Vorschlägen A) und B)
zum Beispiel:
_"Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob..."
"Ich bin mir unsicher, ob..."
"Ich habe meine Zweifel"
_


----------



## bearded

@ Nosferatu
Wenn man zweierlei bezweifelt, kann man nicht _ich habe zwei Zweifel_ sagen ? Dann wäre der Zweifel eben zählbar. Es klingt bestimmt nicht idiomatisch, aber falsch ist es auch ? Ich gehöre gewiss zu denen, die manchmal geschrieben haben ''ich habe einen Zweifel'', wie von Glockenblume erwähnt.


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

Theoretisch könnte man das vielleicht machen. Leider klingt es für meine Ohren sehr gruselig, ich persönlich würde das nie benutzen und habe es auch noch nie gehört.

_"Zweifel" _hat einen Plural: "die Zweifel sind beseitigt worden".
In Verbindung mit einem Zahlwort empfinde ich es aber als falsch.

Wenn ich zweierlei bezweifle, könnte ich zum Beispiel sagen:
_"Ich bezweifle zwei Dinge/Sachen"
"Ich habe an zwei Dingen/Sachen meine Zweifel"
"Bezüglich dieser beiden Dinge habe ich meine Zweifel"
"Ich ziehe diese beiden Dinge in Zweifel"  
"Diese beiden Dinge bezweifle ich"



_p.s. Ich persönlich habe bei nicht-Muttersprachlern keinerlei Probleme mit der Konstruktion _"ich habe einen Zweifel"._


----------



## Frieder

Wenn ich sagen kann:"ich habe meine Zweifel", dann ergibt sich
doch daraus, dass es _mehrere _sind, oder?

Also muss es auch _einen _Zweifel geben können. 

Besonders idiomatisch klingt es - zugegeben - nicht, aber zu-
lässig sollte es dennoch sein.

(crossed with Nosferatu)


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

_
"Ich habe meinen Mut wiedergefunden".  _Aber es gibt ja nicht mehrere _"Mute/Müte".

"Ich habe einen Mut wiedergefunden". (?)   
_
Komische Sprache, dieses Deutsch.

Edit: Das "_Mut_" Beispiel passt eigentlich nicht richtig, da Singular. Der Begriff "_meine Zweifel"_ als Plural könnte in der Tat implizieren, dass es mehrere gibt. Kann man sie aber auch zählen?


----------



## perpend

Wäre dann nicht einen "meinen" nötig, und, einen "hätte".

Ich hätte (da) meinen Zweifel.


----------



## Frieder

Je nach Kontext passt beides, _habe _oder _hätte_.
Aber es sind immer _die Zweifel/meine Zweifel_.


----------



## bearded

1Nosferatu2 said:


> Ich persönlich habe bei nicht-Muttersprachlern keinerlei Probleme mit der Konstruktion _"ich habe einen Zweifel"._



Das ist nett von Dir, aber Du solltest strenger sein mit uns Nicht-Muttersprachlern, die wir oft nicht-idiomatische Ausdrücke benutzen!


----------



## 1Nosferatu2

_"Ich habe da meinen Zweifel"
"Ich habe da meine Zweifel"_

Ich empfinde beides als korrekt, würde aber die zweite Version im Plural vorziehen.
_"hätte"_ (als Konjunktiv) ist auch eine gute Wahl; deutet ein wenig mehr Distanz an.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Wenn ich sagen kann:"ich habe meine Zweifel", dann ergibt sich
> doch daraus, dass es _mehrere _sind, oder?
> 
> Also muss es auch _einen _Zweifel geben können.


_*Einen* Zweifel_ impliziert mit dem unbestimmten Artikel aber, dass es ein *unbestimmter* Zweifel ist. Dem widerspricht aber der indirekte Frage- oder Dass-Satz, der dann meistens als bestimmender Attributssatz folgt; dazu mal zwei Zitate von den "Stones":


			
				Frank-Walter Steinmeier said:
			
		

> Ich habe Zweifel, dass Schwarz-Gelb bis 2013 durchhält


 http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...warz-Gelb-bis-2013-durchhaelt;art2825,3829727


			
				Peer Steinbrück said:
			
		

> Ich habe Zweifel, ob alle Länder in der Euro-Zone gehalten werden können


 http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2012-07/steinbrueck-euro-banken

Der erste Zweifel, der von Frank-Walter Steinmeier, hat sich mittlerweile im Nachhinein als gegenstandslos herausgestellt.

In Wahrheit ist es doch ein ganzer Komplex von unterschiedlichen Punkten, die einen an der entsprechenden Frage zweifeln lassen und im Singuar passt das mit einem konkretisierenden Attributssatz einfach nicht, wohl aber wenn man im Singular einen demonstrativen Artikel bzw. den unbestimmten Plural ohne Artikel benutzt:

_Ich habe *einen* Zweifel, dass Schwarz-Gelb bis 2013 durchhält.
Ich habe *einen* Zweifel, ob alle Länder in der Euro-Zone gehalten werden können.
Ich habe *diesen*/*jenen* Zweifel, dass Schwarz-Gelb bis 2013 durchhält.
Ich habe *diesen*/*jenen* Zweifel, ob alle Länder in der Euro-Zone gehalten werden können.
Ich habe *Ø* Zweifel, dass Schwarz-Gelb bis 2013 durchhält.
Ich habe *Ø* Zweifel, ob alle Länder in der Euro-Zone gehalten werden können._​
Der unbestimmte Plural passt, weil bei einem Zweifelskomplex unbestimmt bleibt, aus welchen konkreten, zu Zweifeln Anlass gebenden Einzelindizien er sich speist.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Hi!

Und wie wäre es mit _"Ich bin im Zweifel, ob..." _. Das habe ich mehrmals gesehen.


----------



## perpend

Ich denke, dass es "Ich bin am Zweifeln" heißt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Glaube ich nicht. Guck mal hier.


----------



## perpend

Das mag stimmen. Ich selber kenne den Ausdruck nicht so in der Art.


----------



## manfy

No need to fight. You're both right!
_"Ich bin im Zweifel, ob..." (singular ONLY!!) = I'm in doubt whether...
"Ich bin am zweifeln, ob..." = I'm doubting whether... (not sure if 'zweifeln' is capitalized or not these days)
_


----------



## perpend

"Ich bin im Zweifel" makes it sound like you are a mediator in the conflict/doubt, for what it's worth.


----------



## Glockenblume

Danke Euch allen für die zahlreichen Kommentare.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> "Ich bin im Zweifel" makes it sound like you are a mediator in the conflict/doubt, for what it's worth.


 I'm not sure if I can follow your train of thoughts here!
Anyway, one phrase where 'im Zweifel' is frequently used is "jemanden im Zweifel lassen", i.e. leaving somebody (intentionally) in in a state of doubts (and possibly dispair).


----------



## Dan2

Glockenblume said:


> Zahlreiche Foristen, die Deutsch nicht zur Muttersprache haben, schreiben in der Einleitung ihres Posts:
> "Ich habe einen Zweifel: [...]"


Und sogar _mehr _Foristen, die _Englisch _nicht als Muttersprache haben, schreiben in der Einleitung ihrer _englischen _Posts, "I have a doubt", welches ebenso unidiomatisch ist...

I think WRF has a large enough community to have developed a few of its own idiomatic expressions, one of which is certainly "I have a doubt".  I suspect the origin of this is as a translation of the Spanish "Tengo una duda" and that it has spread from the Spanish forums.


----------



## bearded

Hello
I find Dan2's remark, that the WRF community has developed a sort of 'language' of its own, very interesting, as it corresponds to my impression, too. The idiom 'I have a doubt/ich habe einen Zweifel' may well come from Spanish, as he says, but it also sounds very natural to my Italian ear (we say ''ho un dubbio''). Too bad that it is not idiomatic in other languages!
In my opinion, that expression often corresponds to ''I suspect'' or ''I have a suspicion''. For example, if I say ''I have a doubt: that all German words that have the ending -chen are neuter'', it simply means that I suspect that it might be so, but I'm not sure.


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> In my opinion, that expression often corresponds to ''I suspect'' or ''I have a suspicion''. For example, if I say ''I have a doubt: that all German words that have the ending -chen are neuter'', it simply means that I suspect that it might be so, but I'm not sure.



Pardon me for being pedantic, bearded, since God knows that my own native English needs help sometimes.

I'd say (to be idiomatic):
I doubt that all German words that have the ending "-chen" are neuter.
I suspect that all German words that have the ending "-chen" are neuter.


----------



## perpend

manfy said:


> I'm not sure if I can follow your train of thoughts here!
> Anyway, one phrase where 'im Zweifel' is frequently used is "jemanden im Zweifel lassen", i.e. leaving somebody (intentionally) in in a state of doubts (and possibly dispair).



Hi again, manfy!

Man _sagte _normalerweise auf Englisch: ... leaving somebody (intentionally) in a state of doubt (singular).

What I meant was the simple phrase "Ich bin im Zweifel", for me, sounds like "man mitten im Zweifel darin ist". But, that's my non-native ears.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Pardon me for being pedantic, bearded, since God knows that my own native English needs help sometimes.
> 
> I'd say (to be idiomatic):
> I doubt that all German words that have the ending "-chen" are neuter.
> I suspect that all German words that have the ending "-chen" are neuter.


You are not being pedantic, perpend, and I thank you for suggesting what the normal, idiomatic phrases would be in English. In my post #22 I just intended to explain more clearly what we ''Latins'' mean when we use the non-idiomatic/wrong expression _I have a doubt/ich habe einen Zweifel. _
In German, we should probably say _ich habe den Verdacht, dass... _(corresponding to _ich vermute, dass..)._


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> _ich habe den Verdacht, dass... _(corresponding to _ich vermute, dass..)._



Die Ausdrücke bedeuten nicht genau das gleiche:
_ich vermute, dass.._. > ein relativ allgemeiner Ausdruck
_ich habe den Verdacht, dass... > _beschränkter in seiner Anwendung: 
              jemanden einer Handlung verdächtigen:
_ - Die Polizei hat den Verdacht, dass XXX der Täter ist.
                   - Ich habe den Verdacht, dass du diejenige bist, die mir das Geschenk vor die Tür gelegt hat.
_


----------



## bearded

@ Glockenblume
Wäre es falsch/unidiomatisch, scherzhaft zu sagen: _Nachdem ich gesehen habe, wieviel Seiten das deutsche Grammatikbuch hat, habe ich den Verdacht, dass diese Sprache für mich zu schwer sein könnte.?_ (usprüngliche italienische Neigung: ..._habe ich einen Zweifel: dass.. _aber jetzt wissen wir besser Bescheid). Wenn dieser Ausdruck zulässig ist, dann ist der _Verdacht _auch in übertragenem Sinne verwendbar.


----------



## berndf

_Befürchtung _wäre hier vielleicht besser als _Verdacht_. Aber der Satz ist korrekt und idiomatisch.


----------



## Frieder

Wenn er es, wie beschrieben, scherzhaft sagen möchte, ist das sogar genau das richtige Wort .


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> @ Glockenblume
> Wäre es falsch/unidiomatisch, scherzhaft zu sagen: _Nachdem ich gesehen habe, wieviel Seiten das deutsche Grammatikbuch hat, habe ich den Verdacht, dass diese Sprache für mich zu schwer sein könnte.?_ (usprüngliche italienische Neigung: ..._habe ich einen Zweifel: dass.. _aber jetzt wissen wir besser Bescheid). Wenn dieser Ausdruck zulässig ist, dann ist der _Verdacht _auch in übertragenem Sinne verwendbar.


Zu dem, was berndf und Frieder in 26# und 27# gesagt haben, kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> Man _sagte _normalerweise auf Englisch: ... leaving somebody (intentionally) in a state of doubt (singular).


 Just a slip of the tongue...digital tongue! 


perpend said:


> What I meant was the simple phrase "Ich bin im Zweifel", for me, sounds like "man mitten im Zweifel darin ist". But, that's my non-native ears.


I get a similar feeling in German! And there's another phrase that emphasizes this even further: "Wenn jemand im Zweifel steckt" it means that somebody is so engulfed in doubt that he cannot move (metaphorically), i.e. he cannot make up his mind, get over it, go on with his life.


----------

